# Hay Yall



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome, i am from Wisconsin. 17. Nope your not the only girl out here. I hope you enjoy this site it is amazing!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

:welcomesign: to Archery Talk!! My name is Mike I'm 14 and I live in SW PA! I shoot a 05 PSE Triton nrg hybrid and a 06 Bowtech Patriot VFT Custom bow!!!


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Hi*

IM 15 live in southern pa and i shoot a 2006 vectrex xl and i ordered a 08 vantage x7.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hey. welcome 
im Toby i am 13 and live in North Carolina.


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

hey whatup im 15 and shoot recurve although im not a chick im a guy just throughing that out there lol


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

o ya i forgot to say i shoot in cali


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey im Matt in texas. i shoot an Elite Synergey:tongue: and welcome

ps; im not a girl


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

:moon::bartstush:welcome im 11 i shoot in mo and i shoot a ross cardiac:set1_violent002::booty::set1_polevault::elf_moon::jaw::deadhorse:croc::help::uzi:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

armyboy said:


> hey. welcome
> im Toby i am 13 and live in North Carolina.


o i forgot, i shoot a mathews legacy older it's a 2003.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

welcome welcome welcome im sean im a male im 16 and i shoot a mathews apex and i live in washington


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to the Site!! 

Im Alex, 16, Shoot a Hoyt Xtec and am from Iowa!! 

Your not the only girl so go on and make some friends!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Always glad to have another new archer!

I'm Kegan, SW PA, 16, shooting a 75# selfbow (among many others).


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

kegan said:


> Always glad to have another new archer!
> 
> I'm Kegan, SW PA, 16, shooting a 75# selfbow (among many others).


where in sw pa?? Im by New Stanton.. I thought you were in NE Pa????


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

**Frost Bite** said:


> where in sw pa?? Im by New Stanton.. I thought you were in NE Pa????


Nope, SW. Down in Fombell!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm Josh and I turn 16 at the end of December. I'm in the process of getting my new Martin (Cheetah) rig ready...should be good to go soon.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

howdy. i'm phil, 17, and i shoot olympic recurve up here in Alberta, Canada.


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

yo phil do u shoot in tournaments cuz i shoot olympic recurve also


----------



## OutdoorDreams16 (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome. I'm Nina, I'm 16 and live in SW PA.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to AT! My names James. Im 15 and I shoot a PSE Diablo


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi i'm mitch 16, and i shoot a 07 bowtech guardian 70lb 28 inches and i live near XCalibre in Alberta Canada:darkbeer:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

HoytHelixBoy said:


> yo phil do u shoot in tournaments cuz i shoot olympic recurve also


ya i shoot tourneys. i've gotten medals at nationals and provincials, and next summer i'm likely gonna qualify to go to junior worlds for team Canada. who about you?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

OutdoorDreams16 said:


> Welcome. I'm Nina, I'm 16 and live in SW PA.


Huh, there seesm to be something in the water down here in SW PA, amybe you, Frost Bite, and I should start a club.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

> Nope, SW. Down in Fombell!


Where in the state of Pa is Fombell?????? lol




kegan said:


> Huh, there seesm to be something in the water down here in SW PA, amybe you, Frost Bite, and I should start a club.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Where in the state of Pa is Fombell?????? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Tween Zelienople and Pittsburgh (in 1A).

Sure is alot of archers 'round here. Hmm... definately gotta be somehting in the water


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> ya i shoot tourneys. i've gotten medals at nationals and provincials, and next summer i'm likely gonna qualify to go to junior worlds for team Canada. who about you?


I have been shootin 4 about 3 years and have some meddels but i dont go to alot of the big tournaments so u probaly havent hear of me im tranning myswlf 4 a spot on the dream team at the moment im cadet what r u?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Evinrude said:


> :moon::bartstush:welcome im 11 i shoot in mo and i shoot a ross cardiac:set1_violent002::booty::set1_polevault::elf_moon::jaw::deadhorse:croc::help::uzi:


11 years old, and shooting a cardiac.
thats what im talking about 

Im Tom. 16 years old, from the Capital of WV. I shoot a Ross CR337, and I havent decided on a Target bow yet. either a Whisper Creek 3-D or a new Hoyt.
but anyways, Welcome to the Young Archers Forum!!


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome names Levi im 18 from the "great" state of Illinios, currently shot a bear btr, im the process of purchaseing a 05 PSE vengeance for next year,

Godspeed
levi


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Huh, there seesm to be something in the water down here in SW PA, amybe you, Frost Bite, and I should start a club.


You could also let the odd iowa kid in also! :tongue::wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> You could also let the odd iowa kid in also! :tongue::wink:


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

HoytHelixBoy said:


> I have been shootin 4 about 3 years and have some meddels but i dont go to alot of the big tournaments so u probaly havent hear of me im tranning myswlf 4 a spot on the dream team at the moment im cadet what r u?


in a junior


----------



## archeryxgrlx09 (Nov 2, 2007)

*....*

Well i live in hanover pa neer harrisburg does ne one go over to vagas for worlds? i went last yr. and it was a blast.... i shoot comp. indoor target... but ya ... drop some messages....
Donyelle


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT and i am 12 and I shoot a Parker Pioneer. i am in NW, PA


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter- Of course


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Bowhunter- Of course


Oo yea... o o.... o yea! lol


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> 11 years old, and shooting a cardiac.
> thats what im talking about
> 
> Im Tom. 16 years old, from the Capital of WV. I shoot a Ross CR337, and I havent decided on a Target bow yet. either a Whisper Creek 3-D or a new Hoyt.
> but anyways, Welcome to the Young Archers Forum!!


thanks u r right


----------



## IowaBowHunter1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey, welcome to archery talk...my name is brandon...im 16 and i shoot a 07 hoyt vectrix! glad to c some girls on here...lol...live here in deer heaven (Iowa)....North west iowa thats where it is at!


----------



## hoyt2281 (Oct 15, 2007)

welcome to AT....female.....17 live on a farm in MN..... shoot a hoyt ultramag currently but getting a new one pretty soon..... again welcome and maybe catch some around sometime


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Hello...*

I'm also new but:welcome:anyway:wink: I'm 1 day old to the forum tomorrow and I'm enjoying it so far I think it's great to meet new people.:tongue: Hats off to whoever invented this website

(Thanks to my Dad for talking me into registering into this cool sight!)

Tan-Tan


----------



## rabbitslayer123 (Nov 27, 2007)

*ime on a different PLANET!*

hey ime dom, 14...getting my new hoyt trykon today!....and i have no idea what pa, mw and all those other places are..i am on a different planet, its called *AUSTRALIA*!.....maybe i'll jusmp on a kangaroo and visit you guys some day:tongue:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

rabbitslayer123 said:


> hey ime dom, 14...getting my new hoyt trykon today!....and i have no idea what pa, mw and all those other places are..i am on a different planet, its called *AUSTRALIA*!.....maybe i'll jusmp on a kangaroo and visit you guys some day:tongue:




hey that o some dude, welcom


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Tan-Tan said:


> I'm also new but:welcome:anyway:wink: I'm 1 day old to the forum tomorrow and I'm enjoying it so far I think it's great to meet new people.:tongue: Hats off to whoever invented this website
> 
> (Thanks to my Dad for talking me into registering into this cool sight!)
> 
> Tan-Tan


hey welcome to the forum, glad to have uh.:wink: any ?s just ask ok?


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcomesign:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

sup man glad to hav u here!:darkbeer:


----------

